# ardour2 crasht mit segmentation fault

## tomiondrums

Hi!

Ich brauche eure Hilfe, weil sich ardour auf meinem System nicht starten lässt.

```
WARNING: Your system has a limit for maximum amount of locked memory!

This might cause Ardour to run out of memory before your system runs out of memory. You can view the memory limit with 'ulimit -l', and it is normally controlled by /etc/security/limits.conf

Ardour/GTK 2.3

   (built using 3029 and GCC version 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1-r3))

Copyright (C) 1999-2007 Paul Davis

Some portions Copyright (C) Steve Harris, Ari Johnson, Brett Viren, Joel Baker

Ardour comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY

not even for MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.

This is free software, and you are welcome to redistribute it

under certain conditions; see the source for copying conditions.

loading default ui configuration file /etc/ardour2/ardour2_ui_default.conf

loading user ui configuration file /home/tomi/.ardour2/ardour2_ui.conf

Loading ui configuration file /etc/ardour2/ardour2_ui_dark.rc

theme_init() called from internal clearlooks engine

loading system configuration file /etc/ardour2/ardour_system.rc

ardour: [INFO]: Using SSE optimized routines

ardour: [INFO]: looking for control protocols in /home/tomi/.ardour2/surfaces/:/usr/lib64/ardour2/surfaces/

ardour: [INFO]: Control surface protocol discovered: "Mackie"

ardour: [INFO]: Control surface protocol discovered: "Generic MIDI"

ardour: [INFO]: Control protocol Tranzport not usable

powermate: Opening of powermate failed - No such file or directory

ardour: [INFO]: Control protocol powermate not usable

JACK tmpdir identified as [/var/run/jack]

JACK COMMAND: /usr/bin/jackd -p 128 -T -d alsa -n 2 -r 48000 -p 1024 -d hw:0,0

JACK tmpdir identified as [/var/run/jack]

jackd 0.103.0

Copyright 2001-2005 Paul Davis and others.

jackd comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY

This is free software, and you are welcome to redistribute it

under certain conditions; see the file COPYING for details

JACK compiled with System V SHM support.

loading driver ..

apparent rate = 48000

creating alsa driver ... hw:0,0|hw:0,0|1024|2|48000|0|0|nomon|swmeter|-|32bit

control device hw:0

configuring for 48000Hz, period = 1024 frames, buffer = 2 periods

ALSA: final selected sample format for capture: 16bit little-endian

ALSA: use 2 periods for capture

ALSA: final selected sample format for playback: 16bit little-endian

ALSA: use 2 periods for playback

Segmentation fault

```

```
emerge --info ardour2

Portage 2.1.4.4 (default-linux/amd64/2007.0, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.23-gentoo-r8 x86_64)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.23-gentoo-r8 x86_64 AMD Opteron(tm) Processor 244

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 12 Mar 2008 16:17:01 +0000

distcc 2.18.3 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.4

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r6

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.9

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distcc distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo "

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow X acl acpi alsa amd64 apache2 apm arts berkdb bzip2 cairo cddb cdparanoia cli cracklib crypt cups doc dri dvd dvdr esd fam firefox fortran gd gdbm gif gpm gtk iconv icq imagemagick imap ipv6 isdnlog jabber jack javascript jpeg jpeg2k junit kde kerberos krb4 libwww lm_sensors midi mime mmx mozilla mp3 mpeg mplayer mudflap mysql ncurses nis nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg openexr opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl png portaudio pppd python quicktime rdesktop readline reflection samba session smp snmp sockets spl sse sse2 ssl svg tcl tcpd tetex theora threads tiff truetype unicode usb vcd vorbis xine xinerama xml xml2 xorg xpm xprint xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" FOO2ZJS_DEVICES="km2430" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="apm ark chips cirrus cyrix dummy fbdev glint i128 i810 mach64 mga neomagic nv r128 radeon rendition s3 s3virge savage siliconmotion sis sisusb tdfx tga trident tseng v4l vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLA
```

dev-cpp/glibmm 2.14.2

gnome-base/libgnomecanvas 2.20.1.1

dev-cpp/libgnomecanvasmm 2.20.0

Ich hab schon diverse Foren durch, aber ich komm leider nicht weiter. Was kann ich noch machen?

PS: Nochwas - ich hab ardour nicht geupdated sondern auf diesem System das erste mal installiert, d.h. irgendwelche Altlasten könnens nicht sein.

----------

## bell

Hallo,

in der Ausgabe ist nicht ganz deutlich zu erkennen, ob der Ardour sich verabschiedet oder der jackd.

Funktioniert jackd ohne Ardour?

----------

## Josef.95

Hallo tomiondrums

 *Quote:*   

> gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r0

 

Wann hast du das letzte mal ein:

```
emerge -avuDN world

etc-update

und ein

revdep-rebuild
```

durchlaufen lassen?

MfG

josef.95

----------

## tomiondrums

Hi Josef.95!

Du hattest vollkommen recht! Ich hab, wenn auch sehr verspätet, jetzt mal wieder geupdatet - und siehe da: ardour läuft!

Jetzt allerdings hab ich ein neues Problem:

Mir fehlen eine ganze Reihe von Menüs, die's laut - eigentlich sämtlichen - Screenshots von ardour aber geben sollte. Unter anderem wäre das das "Jack"- und das "View"-, sowie das "Help"-Menü. Bei mir gibts nur Session, Edit, Transport und Select, alles andere wird einfach nicht angezeigt. Woran kann das liegen? Der jackd läuft übrigens einwandfrei und per qjackctl kann ich auch problemlos Routings festlegen...

----------

